# Guide Info Back for PBS HD?



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Programming data has returned for my local PBS HD affiliate. Also, the other network affiliates' weather subchannels, etc. have more specific descriptions for their continuous programming (vs. the generic "Digital Service").

Hopefully, it continues longer than the last time.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

slowmo said:


> Programming data has returned for my local PBS HD affiliate. Also, the other network affiliates' weather subchannels, etc. have more specific descriptions for their continuous programming (vs. the generic "Digital Service").
> 
> Hopefully, it continues longer than the last time.


I'm in the Birmingham DMA and as of last night no PBS HD EPG data. What city in Alabama are you located. I'm in east central Alabama near Ashland and can get both Montgomery and Birmingham stations OTA.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm in Birmingham (technically Mt Brook city limits).

I pick up the Birmingham PBS stations (virtual Ch 10.1, etc.) via OTA. 10.2 (digital version of local APT) has always had guide info but 10.1 (PBS HD) just added it recently. 10.3 and 10.4 (Create and something else) still just show Digital Service on the guide.

Also, "Digital Service" has been replaced in the guide with more descriptive info for the weather subchannels for NBC (WVTM) and CBS (WIAT) and the Tube music subchannel for MyTV (WABM).

A couple of months ago, this info was briefly added when many such channels were uplinked around the country by Dish. Then the information disappeared. Hopefully it stays this time.

Note: There are some updated comments in the General Dish section on this topic. Perhaps, some receivers are not seeing the info?

I'm using an +8 month old 622.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a regional thing ... look for the Uplink Activity thread for channels in the 14000's ... a few markets were added this past week. Hopefully more markets can be added soon.


----------



## TechniKal (Nov 4, 2003)

It's showing in Austin now - that's a nice add!


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is a regional thing ... look for the Uplink Activity thread for channels in the 14000's ... a few markets were added this past week. Hopefully more markets can be added soon.


Sometimes yesterday afternoon the guide data for all the Montgomery, Al. digital subchannels was restored, including PBSHD. This time for good, we hope.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... more cities were added. Hopefully the rest will appear soon as well.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Most of the OTA subchannels were added in the Minneapolis/St. Paul market - except PBS-HD -- which is what I wanted the most. Hopefully that will be added soon too!


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Just got Guide info. for the local Seattle HD channels including PBS.

Gary



slowmo said:


> Programming data has returned for my local PBS HD affiliate. Also, the other network affiliates' weather subchannels, etc. have more specific descriptions for their continuous programming (vs. the generic "Digital Service").
> 
> Hopefully, it continues longer than the last time.


----------

